# 09/04 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Tick, Tock, Bitch!



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Another utterly boring preview. This show is so deep in the doldrums right now.

All I ask is that Joe gets the jump on AJ this week, so AJ can get it going into the PPV and then lose the title. Sadly, I expect the reverse, since they're being so heavy handed with Joe going to the house. AJ's bound to expect it.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Another utterly boring preview. This show is so deep in the doldrums right now.
> 
> All I ask is that Joe gets the jump on AJ this week, so AJ can get it going into the PPV and then lose the title. Sadly, I expect the reverse, since they're being so heavy handed with Joe going to the house. AJ's bound to expect it.


I'm just saying, if Becky is as animated so to speak next week as she was this week and the fans cheer her even harder, I like her chances for HIAC.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

This Joe segment will either be really good or on the level of Old Day/Bayley: TIYL


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

:becky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Weird that they posted the preview so early, usually they do it Tuesday morning. Nothing really stands out if I am honest. Add to that Peyton may not even be on the show (she posted that she is going to Australia next week) and I honestly don't have many reasons to watch it


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Damn, Becky looked fit as hell in that outfit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Smackdown will have a tough time exceeding last week's offering which was very damn good. As always, I am here primarily for Bryan and Becky. I do hope that there is no more Bryan/Almas this week. It was well received and WWE tends to run into the ground anything that the fans enjoy.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm going to for a Usos vs Bar for next week


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Interested in the Joe stuff.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Rusev Day deserves gold!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky is now the most over and hottest woman on the roster. What a lethal combination. :trips8


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Becky is now the most over and hottest woman on the roster. What a lethal combination. :trips8


Love her new look


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> I'm just saying, if Becky is as animated so to speak next week as she was this week and the fans cheer her even harder, I like her chances for HIAC.


So what? That has nothing to do with anything.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

I hope Rusev and English win this tournament. It's a shame, they haven't won tag team gold yet. Don't mind the Bar either and Sanity do need more stripe, especially now that the Blundgeon Brothers aren't in hunt, due to Rowan's injury.

Preview don't look all that, but I expect it to outshine Raw regardless.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Love her new look


She is def. peaking in every category. :damn


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

When will we see Nikki Cross on SDL?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Dibil13 said:


> This Joe segment will either be really good or on the level of Old Day/Bayley: TIYL


Agreed, but if there's anyone that can make it work, it's Joe, so I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

If Joe doesnt end up dicking Styles wife down I will be highly disappointed.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036009550242095106
That shirt :beckylol

Them boulder shoulders :sodone

Throwing that shade :becky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036009550242095106
> That shirt :beckylol
> 
> Them boulder shoulders :sodone
> ...


Doing kayfabe on social media while posting under her real name. :lmao

She has horrible instincts.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

Here for Joe.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Another utterly boring preview. This show is so deep in the doldrums right now.
> 
> All I ask is that Joe gets the jump on AJ this week, so AJ can get it going into the PPV and then lose the title. Sadly, I expect the reverse, since they're being so heavy handed with Joe going to the house. AJ's bound to expect it.


I think you're putting too much weight into the whole 'person who gets the upper hand on the go home show will lose at the PPV' it's been disproven to be a constant guarantee.

Carmella beat down Asuka before Extreme Rules and retained.

Rollins won at Mania after beating Finn the RAW before.

Strowman single handedly dominated the Bar before winning the tag titles at Mania

Brock left Reigns laying on the RAW before Mania.

I could probably find more. I used to believe in that whole troupe myself but it's just a myth at this point. So, whatever happens this week, i wouldn't get your hopes up or down about it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I think you're putting too much weight into the whole 'person who gets the upper hand on the go home show will lose at the PPV' it's been disproven to be a constant guarantee.
> 
> Carmella beat down Asuka before Extreme Rules and retained.
> 
> ...


The rules don't apply to Brock Lesnar. 

The other situations, they were maliciously trying to sabotage Asuka and Balor and make them less over, because they don't value them. The tag team division, they just don't pay attention to. I don't believe their intention is to sabotage Joe, even though he's likely not going to win the title, so I don't see them having AJ beat him up on the go home show and still win. They're going to want Joe to have some heat.

It may not be a guarantee, but it's still a philosophy that they believe in and adhere to for the most part, and it would not be a positive sign if Joe were to win on go home week.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

There's a SD thread already but no Raw thread yet :lol

EDIT: Now there is lol.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Vince I'm BEGGING you, man, have RUSEV DAY win the tournament and the belts, it's SO overdue. :rusevyes


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

If you want Rusev Day to win the belts, you probably don't want them winning the tournament. The timing is off. It's very doubtful the New Day drops the titles so soon.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm picking Rusev Day to win the whole tournament.

Now,they won't win. In fact I see them using this match probably to drive another wedge between Rusev and Aiden.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I think you're putting too much weight into the whole 'person who gets the upper hand on the go home show will lose at the PPV' it's been disproven to be a constant guarantee.
> 
> Carmella beat down Asuka before Extreme Rules and retained.
> 
> ...


Jinder laid out Orton before Backlash and Nakamura before HIAC, beat both. Pretty much clean in the case of Nakamura. 

Bliss laid out Becky before TLC, won clean. Bayley before Payback, won clean. Bayley before Extreme Rules, won clean _again._

It really is a myth. Sometimes WWE doesn't care about the whole back and forth 'I get one then you get one' thing, particularly if one of the guys is a company favourite. AJ may well kick Joe's ass on the next two episodes and still retain at the PPV.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Looking forward to this a lot more than skipping through 99% of RAW for one or two segments.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The rules don't apply to Brock Lesnar.
> 
> The other situations, they were maliciously trying to sabotage Asuka and Balor and make them less over, because they don't value them. The tag team division, they just don't pay attention to. I don't believe their intention is to sabotage Joe, even though he's likely not going to win the title, so I don't see them having AJ beat him up on the go home show and still win. They're going to want Joe to have some heat.
> 
> It may not be a guarantee, but it's still a philosophy that they believe in and adhere to for the most part, and it would not be a positive sign if Joe were to win on go home week.


Yeah you can just look at Dibil's examples for other pointers really. I understand there may be a trend and a tendency to believe it, and when someone does get the advantage on the go home show part of me does kind of look and think 'Well they might be losing' but yeah, take it on a case by case basis.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Why does Monday have to always show up before Tuesday?


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Hope both shows keep up their good runs as of late. Seems like the quality of WWE programming is starting to get better again.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm here for a good home invasion, knowing the WWE it will be corny but Joe has done well to make it good so far.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036747560478822400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036752665211035651


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Haven't seen RAW yet but based on the reviews, I can safely say that Smackdown wins again! :woo :becky2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dibil13 said:


> Jinder laid out Orton before Backlash and Nakamura before HIAC, beat both. Pretty much clean in the case of Nakamura.
> 
> Bliss laid out Becky before TLC, won clean. Bayley before Payback, won clean. Bayley before Extreme Rules, won clean _again._
> 
> It really is a myth. Sometimes WWE doesn't care about the whole back and forth 'I get one then you get one' thing, particularly if one of the guys is a company favourite. AJ may well kick Joe's ass on the next two episodes and still retain at the PPV.





Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Yeah you can just look at Dibil's examples for other pointers really. I understand there may be a trend and a tendency to believe it, and when someone does get the advantage on the go home show part of me does kind of look and think 'Well they might be losing' but yeah, take it on a case by case basis.


Those examples just re-enforce the point I was making. Bliss did this to Becky, Bayley, etc. Vince worships Bliss, he hates Becky and Bayley. 

They had no choice but to put the heat on Jinder and have him win. None. They were making a play for India, and Jinder was a 100%, dead in the water enhancement talent for years. I'm not even gonna use the word jobber, because I call main eventers jobbers. He was straight up enhancement talent, he was there to lose and nothing else. They had to completely throw the rule book out the window to make him strong, because their play was never going to work if they didn't (or unbeknownst to them and literally only them, even if they did, for reason that have been made clear before)

Anyway, back to complaining about the show.

_____



Charlotte said:


> So you want to settle this in a cell? I’m going to make one thing very clear. In a regular match I let go of your leg after you tap. In a cell, I let go when I want to.


So fucking babyface. "I let go when I want to" = "I'm gonna break your leg". 

The moral fiber of WWE on full display. And no, you don't let go when you want to after the tap in the cell. You let go immediately, just the same as a regular match, because you won the match. It's no longer no rules after the match is over. 

I swear, they have no idea what a babyface is supposed to be.

And once again, playing kayfabe while posting under your real name. Seriously. fpalm 






Does anybody in this company know what wrestling is anymore?


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036747560478822400
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036752665211035651


Not even gonna lie. I'd rock the hell out of a "Boo the Woo" shirt.


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Those examples just re-enforce the point I was making. Bliss did this to Becky, Bayley, etc. Vince worships Bliss, he hates Becky and Bayley.
> 
> They had no choice but to put the heat on Jinder and have him win. None. They were making a play for India, and Jinder was a 100%, dead in the water enhancement talent for years. I'm not even gonna use the word jobber, because I call main eventers jobbers. He was straight up enhancement talent, he was there to lose and nothing else. They had to completely throw the rule book out the window to make him strong, because their play was never going to work if they didn't (or unbeknownst to them and literally only them, even if they did, for reason that have been made clear before)
> 
> ...


What about when Seth stood tall on Raw prior to his match with HHH at WM? Or when AJ stood tall on the SD before Backlash 2016? I can think of plenty of other examples.

Fact is WWE doesn't adhere to the "loser stands tall on the go-home show" nearly as much as people think.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LA Park said:


> What about when Seth stood tall on Raw prior to his match with HHH at WM? Or when AJ stood tall on the SD before Backlash 2016? I can think of plenty of other examples.
> 
> Fact is WWE doesn't adhere to the "loser stands tall on the go-home show" nearly as much as people think.


WWE was blatantly burying Dean as the champion, calling him lazy, all sorts of other nonsensical lies. That goes right in line with everything else.

The Seth example with Triple H may be an exception. Maybe the plan was to actually have Triple H go over and they changed it, maybe they just wanted to throw people off. I'm not saying it never happens, but most of the time, when they do those win on the go home show and then win on the PPV tricks, it's somebody that they favor tremendously over the other person, and they're not afraid to sabotage the other person, or in the case of Jinder and Orton, they were just stuck.

I don't need any more examples. I get it. It happens. Just.....rarely, if they're not fucking with someone, and I don't believe they're trying to kill Joe, even though he's probably going to lose. I don't know why I think that, but I do. Maybe it's purely the lack of top heels they have on SmackDown.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Here for Joe and Becky


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

More heel Becky :mark: :mark:


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Here's the preview for ya'll: 

_

- Will the WWE Championship feud finally become cringe, when Samoa Joe PG-invades AJ Styles's house? 

- Will Daniel Bryan actually punch The Miz, or is it only his wife's privilege? 

- Will Becky Lynch get even more cheered insulting our intelligence? 

- Will the New Day have a dance-off with the winner of triple tag? 

- Will Shinsuke Nakamura finally speak English? 

- Will Randy Orton take Jeff Hardy's identity from him and wear all the paint himself?

TONIGHT... ON SMACKDOWN LIVE! 

_


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

SDLs preview looks a lot more interesting than RAWs did. I'll give them that.

Becky and Joe are on the top of my interest for tonight, like most others.

Imagine if Sanity wins that 3 way tonight and is only being used to fill time for New Days tag team title reign. SDL still has its negative parts.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

- Joe savageness is great. He meets up with styles wife tonight.

- Becky should defeat charlotte at HIAC. Becky is clearly the people's champ.

- Mandy needs to appear tonight. They're holding her back









- Will asuka appear ?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Only watching for Charlotte/Becky...


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

WILL JOE TAKE AJ'S KIDS TO SCHOOL

WILL ASKUA BE FOUND ALIVE

WILL WOLFE SLAMDANCE

WILL BECKY BE THE BEST

WILL ANY PROUD MERICAN STAND UP TO THE EVIL NAKA.

FIND OUT ON THE DANGERZONE IN THE DONNIEZONE


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The back to school barbecue :mark

Can't wait to see Joe throw the Barbecue at AJ's head.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I imagine today will be the day that Asuka will make her appereance helping Naomi squash Billie and Peyton. She has been asking for help to pretty much every past and present female to help her take down the IIconics, and I think she got herself a partner


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036977791407988738
And I think, after this tweet from Peyton, it's pretty obvious that it will be Asuka the one helping Naomi


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036777658854658048


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wouldn't bet on that anymore. Asuka probably has heat with the office now for liking a tweet making fun of WWE for not putting her on tv.

I take that as a sign that she's likely ready to throw in the towel.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I wouldn't bet on that anymore. Asuka probably has heat with the office now for liking a tweet making fun of WWE for not putting her on tv.
> 
> I take that as a sign that she's likely ready to throw in the towel.


It would be funny if they put her in a Battle Royale at Evolution and she pulls a "Gail Kim" moment (eliminate herself at the beggining of the match) like a giant FU for the company. But I don't think she will and, honestly, I don't think liking a tweet of a fan would do much difference, if any.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WWE is extremely petty. This is the first time I've ever seen her like something about WWE that wasn't positive. There has to be a reason for her to even do it in the first place, the only sensible answer being that she's pissed. I doubt she liked it because she found it funny, and the company wouldn't interpret it that way anyway. There will be payback for this assuming she's not walking out. If she is, that's even worse, because there's no chance to be re-pushed. (there probably isn't regardless, but still)

If she is Naomi's partner, I can now imagine a scenario where the IIconics quickly squash her, which leads to further unhappiness and an eventual quitting, provided she doesn't walk out of tv tonight.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Donnie said:


> WILL JOE TAKE AJ'S KIDS TO SCHOOL
> 
> WILL ASKUA BE FOUND ALIVE
> 
> ...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Only interested in Becky's segment honestly. Joe/AJ feud is okay but clearly being forced hard as fuck. How can they be at this point after only a couple of months? They are like at HHH vs HBK blood rivalry levels right now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> WWE is extremely petty. This is the first time I've ever seen her like something about WWE that wasn't positive. There has to be a reason for her to even do it in the first place, the only sensible answer being that she's pissed. I doubt she liked it because she found it funny, and the company wouldn't interpret it that way anyway. There will be payback for this assuming she's not walking out. If she is, that's even worse, because there's no chance to be re-pushed. (there probably isn't regardless, but still)
> 
> If she is Naomi's partner, I can now imagine a scenario where the IIconics quickly squash her, which leads to further unhappiness and an eventual quitting, provided she doesn't walk out of tv tonight.


Maybe she just liked the gif?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036775278457044993
So... they're legit lesbians in kayfabe?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Maybe she just liked the gif?


Even if that's all it was, the company will not take it that way. 

I'm sure she could find another gif of that to like. Asuka knows how to read English. She responds to it and types in it all the time. If she saw that, which is clearly an indictment of the company, and thought, with no intention of showing frustration or discontent, "Yeah, this will be ok to like, it won't get me in trouble", then she's an idiot, and I've always viewed Asuka as an intelligent, perceptive woman, and not somebody like Carmella, who I wouldn't trust to know what change you give someone at a counter when something costs 75 cents and they hand you a dollar. 

She's never liked anything that wasn't supportive of WWE before. She knows what she's doing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036775278457044993
> So... they're legit lesbians in kayfabe?


They probably are, but they will never say it. Although, they call each other "life partner" even in real life, despite the fact that one is married and the other is engaged, maybe "life partner" has a diferent meaning in Australia?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Man, @Flair Flop was right. Tyrion really is the 3ku1 of 2018. Just with Asuka instead of Alexa.

Anyway, tonight's show looks good. All of the programs on SD are hot right now. When was the last time that happened on main roster WWE programming?

Hopefully this is them realizing they have to have a better show for when they move to Fox, but I know that's probably being too optimistic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This show should be good as Smackdown is on a roll relative to RAW. I do hope we don't see any suicide dives from Brie tonight. :bryanlol


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Will Becky cut a Great Promo again tonight


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Will Becky cut a Great Promo again tonight


I actually think it might be Charlotte's turn for a promo. In terms of mic time, we've kinda already seen two promos--or maybe closer to one and a half--from Becky. We've only seen a backstage interview from Charlotte.

Either way, I'm hoping to see another violent confrontation to continue ramping up the intensity.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I imagine today will be the day that Asuka will make her appereance helping Naomi squash Billie and Peyton. She has been asking for help to pretty much every past and present female to help her take down the IIconics, and I think she got herself a partner
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036977791407988738
> ...


I'll laugh if it's Tamina:lol

The IIconics will get the win back next week anyway to stretch this out. The HIAC pre-show ain't gonna fill itself :jericho2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dibil13 said:


> I'll laugh if it's Tamina:lol
> 
> The IIconics will get the win back next week anyway to stretch this out. The HIAC pre-show ain't gonna fill itself :jericho2


It would be like in the Superstar Shake Up, when Shane was introducing a women "with a wrestling lineage" and everyone was excited expecting Charlotte and Tamina came out :lol

But I think the IIconics against Naomi and her partner will be the match for the Australia show, not HIAC


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Meh, still don't know what's supposed to be so endearing about the Ilconics. They can make better use of Asuka than have her feud with them.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Will Brie incorporate a flying fist as part of her tope suicida? :trips8


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

From PWInsider...



Spoiler: SD



James Ellsworth is backstage at the WWE Smackdown Live taping in Detroit. There is no word whether he is appearing on Smackdown or 205 Live tonight or if he is there for another reason.



Just...no.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

tducey said:


> Meh, still don't know what's supposed to be so endearing about the Ilconics. They can make better use of Asuka than have her feud with them.


Evidently they can't, if the last six weeks are anything to go by. I think it's fine. Using this to remind people that Asuka exists is better than having her continue hanging out in catering until November. They've already done enough damage and made Asuka the least over she's been since the initial weeks on Raw. The rebuilding has to start somewhere. 

INb4 she disappears again after this.



Mordecay said:


> It would be like in the Superstar Shake Up, when Shane was introducing a women "with a wrestling lineage" and everyone was excited expecting Charlotte and Tamina came out :lol
> 
> But I think the IIconics against Naomi and her partner will be the match for the Australia show, not HIAC


Or both. The Bar and Shield did have that wonderful four month feud last year. Maybe 2018 needs an answer to it:vince5


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> From PWInsider...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

That could be TWO huge returns tonight, then!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sincere said:


>


I _really_ hope the jobber doesn't gets involved in the feud.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> I _really_ hope the jobber doesn't gets involved in the feud.


That would be such a terrible call. Comedy acts have no place in Becky/Charlotte's feud.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Becky and Charlotte are safe. Trashmella isn't near the title now.

The rest of the division on the other hand.... fpalm

Well, Evolution looks like shit anyway, might as well just make it all even worse. See how bad it can be. That's what they seem to be aiming for.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> From PWInsider...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Becky's new manager :evil


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> From PWInsider...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. NO. No.

This show doesn't need that person in the slightest.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sincere said:


> That would be such a terrible call. Comedy acts have no place in Becky/Charlotte's feud.


Right, this is a blood feud which already merits being inside the cell. Getting that jobber involved would only hurt the feud. It would not suit the tone of the feud one bit.

I am really hoping that's not the reason why he is there.




Jedah said:


> Becky and Charlotte are safe. Trashmella isn't near the title now.


I would like to think they are safe but I have very little trust in them when it comes to handling the women's division. I wouldn't want him getting involved even if it is just for him to get beat down by both. Just keep him well away.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Also, Becky and Charlotte have teased making their match a HIAC match. I don't like that idea unless Becky wins outright. If Becky loses, and she shouldn't, the feud won't have many legs left. AJ vs. Joe is more deserving to be in the cell as well.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Also, Becky and Charlotte have teased making their match a HIAC match.



I honestly will be disappointed if it's not a HIAC match


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I wouldn't look too far into the Ellworth stuff (yet) considering the guy ain't exactly hiding that's he there:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036936078639460352
But then again, I've been wrong before.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I hope it's for the R-Truth/Carmella angle


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I hope it's for the R-Truth/Carmella angle


Hopefully, as long as the jobber doesn't gets involved with the Charlotte/Becky feud I don't mind.

But since he posted that pict with TJP I wonder if he is doing something for 205 Live instead.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The only good thing that can happen with Ellsworth is if it's part of an Asuka revenge angle where she decimates him and Carmella, which would serve as the first step in slowly heating her up again to eventually face Becky at Mania.

Ellsworth is a detriment for any other purpose. R-Truth, Ellsworth, and Carmella getting exposure in some shitty comedy angle while other, better people are still lacking it will be a black mark against an otherwise hot show right now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dibil13 said:


> Becky's new manager :evil


Naomi's partner :heston


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I hope it's for the R-Truth/Carmella angle




She needs to put him over clean.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Ellsworth still doesn't bug me. I don't mind him most of the time. Agreed though that he better stay away from the Becky/Charlotte thing.

If Ellsworth were to appear to stand up for Carmella over R-Truth, yeah okay. The guy was "fired" by Paige though. So I don't see how they could explain that.

Regardless whether he appears or not, its amazing how far along WWE still feels they can get some use out of Ellsworth.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037117160781504512
Oof.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

What does Paige in store for us tonight?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037117160781504512
> Oof.


Not surprising. If last year was any indication, September/October is always their worst time of the year. Not to say it's no big deal, but it's not surprising.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte/Becky exclusive interview, interesting. I wonder who will be conducting the interview.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Very hopeful that this is another good installment of Smackdown. Don't let me down WWE. :fingerscrossed

I wonder what the main event is?


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Dark match tonight is Rhyno vs Mike Kanellis.

...Wasn't Mike Kanellis on RAW?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I have no idea what's going on with this show at all since I never watch it.
Just give me 'Mella and I'm happy.


And apparently Joe is visiting AJ's missus?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I tapped out of RAW last night rather early.. Hopefully this is at least entertaining


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

So this botch machine is a free agent now.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Renee wens3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF is Brie on both Raw and SD.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Starting with the wrong foot... Brie fucking Bella


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'll be alright if I never heard Brie's theme song again.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol they actually showed the hard camera side on TV.. Completely empty and tarped off


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Kicking things off with Botch Mode.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:bryan

Brie that crossover star. roud


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Renee wens3


She's looking fine


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

How is Brie going to botch tonight?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

OK I don't know what it is but damn is Renee looking fine tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God Brie's theme is the most annoying thing :lol


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

She got in the ring safely progress


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

"Brie, go be a mom." - my wife that occasionally glances at the TV when I'm watching wrestling. 

Even she knows that woman isn't a wrestler.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Is there a reason why WWE has yet to treat their Bella disease?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

how much more lame can WWE get


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't even think this is a great segment but anything other than the Roman show seems amazing


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> OK I don't know what it is but damn is Renee looking fine tonight.


indeed, she does.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Will Samoa Joe pay AJ Styles's family a visit tonight?
- What will Daniel Bryan and Brie Bella have to say about the ambush from last week?
- Will Charlotte Flair get even with Becky Lynch tonight?
- Will the Bar become the next challengers for the New Day's tag titles?
- Will the feud between Jeff Hardy and Randy Orton continue to get even more intense?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Reil said:


> Dark match tonight is Rhyno vs Mike Kanellis.
> 
> ...Wasn't Mike Kanellis on RAW?




So was Rhyno... but to be fair, neither of them are on either show ?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Himiko said:


> Is there a reason why WWE has yet to treat their Bella disease?


What happened to Nikki's career-ending injury? Was it just a work?


They are not the IT couple, they are the SHIT couple. That is what you were looking for DB


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I can't support Daniel in this feud cos Brie is just so annoying :lol

Go Maryse & Miz lol.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

You know DBryan is hating this lame angle.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Is Brie going to try to do a dive again


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Brie, please...PLEASE go to the replay of your two suicide dives from last night...


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> OK I don't know what it is but damn is Renee looking fine tonight.


Haha I was thinking the same thing. The plaid pants maybe??? I dunno...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I will be glad when the spouses are sidelined.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Zelina wens3


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

they're all in their gear

BOTCH MODDDEEE will commence after the commercial break!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Zelina wens3


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Ugh. Almas has to be sacrificed for this Bella shit now. fpalm

I _cannot wait_ until this Evolution nonsense is over with and the Bella twins go the fuck away again.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Zelina is billed as 4'11
She's shorter obviously.


She's so tiny. I want to pat her on the head.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I didn't understand one word Almas just said :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


>




As tragic as that was, her second botch was way worse lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WWE needs to lay off Renee's makeup, she looks best with less of it.. She's looking very plastic with the amount of slop WWE caked on her.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh God, not another Brie match , what did we do to deserve that?fpalm

They really killed Andrade's hype in no time... and they give him the mic again :fuck


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Oh god zelina


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

honestly cannot understand a goddamn thing Almas says...ever


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Zelina is with him for a reason, stop making him look bad by having him talk.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I was worried WWE would go to the Almas/Bryan well again becaae last week was so well received.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WWE loves making wrestlers who aren't fluent with English do promos :eyeroll


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Himiko said:


> As tragic as that was, her second botch was way worse lol


That's the 2nd one

Poor Bryan must be thinking "I should have been in ALL IN" after these shitty angles they have given him since his return


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Therapy said:


> WWE needs to lay off Renee's makeup, she looks best with less of it.. She's looking very plastic with the amount of slop WWE caked on her.


And she looks totally zooted on Xanny's


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Because what WWE programming needs more of... is Brie Bella. fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Ugh. That Evolution ad.

I cannot. Cannot. CANNOT wait until this bullshit is over with.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm ok with Almas and Bryan again


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> That's the 2nd one
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Bryan must be thinking "I should have been in ALL IN" after these shitty angles they have given him since his return




Oh was it? I meant the other one when she dived out the other side of the ring and barely made it through the ropes lol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I highly doubt they'll sell out the Nassau Coliseum for Evolution.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Brie Bella seriously lowers Daniel Bryan’s stock


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Himiko said:


> As tragic as that was, her second botch was way worse lol


I didn't even watch the complete match, cause I was that bored lol. So I missed the second one.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This match again?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Any leaked script?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What did they show on the Evolution ad? Missed it.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> I didn't even watch the complete match, cause I was that bored lol. So I missed the second one.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Almas is incredible in the ring


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Therapy said:


>




PMSL. Yes this one. Mortifying


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

"Hey Brie, check out my suicide dive" - Bryan ... probably


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Bryan almost fucked up that suicide dive


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Bryan shouldn't be doing those suicide dives on SD ..if he needs to do them save them for the ppv


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Bryan and Almas just have this kind of chemistry where everything they do looks like it hurts.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bryan almost botched that suicide dive too, he is learning from Brie and no the other way around


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't watch SD but is this normal with a bunch of adverts just playing over the match? Do we still get adbreaks too?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

When is the Becky/Charlotte Segment?

Going to have dinner soon, Don't want to miss it


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Himiko said:


> PMSL. Yes this one. Mortifying


It's kinda hilarious that Bella fans are actually blaming Sarah Logan for that one :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> This match again?


I predicted this a few days ago. Instead of just letting last week's match build anticipation for a feud down the line, WWE always tries to run things into the ground. Wouldn't be surprised to see it again next week.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWEfan4eva said:


> When is the Becky/Charlotte Segment?
> 
> Going to have dinner soon, Don't want to miss it


Not sure but it will probably be by the end of the first hour. Only thing I am waiting for on this show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Best part of the match has been during the break.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Love Zelina's hard glass cutting Nipples on full display in that gear


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

This hurts Almas tremendously if he doesn’t win


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Almas forgot to duck


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, that sell :lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Damn, not a good look for Almas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice selling from Andrade

That being said, Andrade :buried


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

How did Brie fuck up so much? Her husband is the greatest ever


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Poor Almas. 

Guy needs a big win. He really should have been US champ by now.

Even worse, Zelina getting punked by Brie. -_-


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ugh go away Brie.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Man, Alma's loses again.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy fuck that knee looked like it actually connected.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Was there any point to having this match again where Almas loses straight up this time? Their last match was perfect, it ended in fuckery and protected Almas but also teased a good future feud between the two, now they ruined it.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Dolorian said:


> Not sure but it will probably be by the end of the first hour. Only thing I am waiting for on this show.


Where is it going to held at, I don't think in the same room


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:sadbecky


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

So they don’t even get a real feud ?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Can someone sit Brie Bella down and just tell her to go away?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Can't believe they've wasted 30 mins on this mixed match challenge feud on a 2 hour show...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> Can someone sit Brie Bella down and just tell her to go away?


Sit her sister down with her as well.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Brie just completely connected with that knee. 

God this girl is just awful.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Charlotte and Becky is the only interesting storyline in this stupid company at the moment


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I would have preferred Amnas not lose clean.

Another week where "the submission master"'s opponent attempts more submissions than he did. fpalm


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Damn, fantastic match. 

Brie can fuck off though.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Nice to see that Almas is a jobber fpalm also can Brie please go away?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Where is it going to held at, I don't think in the same room


No idea.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

You know the Bellas suck when if you had a choice you'd rather have Kelly Kelly in the ring


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Brie is a good human being, just an annoying wrestler lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They already have a commercial for the show lol


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Hate that Almas had to be a sacrificial lamb for this feud. Really disappointed, where does he go from here? Hopefully he ends up in the U.S. title picture after HIAC.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It only took two attempts but Brie managed to not try to dive out of a ring.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Good match. Not crazy about Andrade losing but he's lost a total of 3 times and 2 of them have been to AJ and Bryan. I don't love it. But I won't complain that much.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Oh yay the crappy MMC is back


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:fuckthis


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Almas/Bryan looked a lil rough, but I liked it. It looked real almost (even Brie's knee @ end was strong). Love all four invovled.

Will see if i can find last week's match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Nice to see that Almas is a jobber fpalm also can Brie please go away?


How does losing to Bryan make you a jobber? Assuming if the roles were reversed, you'd refer as Bryan as a jobber.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh Charlotte/Becky next :mark


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Zelina Vega is the best female wrestler on SmackDown


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

are becky/charlotte doing a shit backstage interview and not coming out to the ring?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> Kicking things off with Botch Mode.


LOL I chuckled at this


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Brie going after Zelina for no reason legit annoyed me lol, not to mention that she botched again and actually connected with the knee.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Like it happened with Carmella, I want to see Becky beat Charlotte because I am tired of Charlotte, but the meltdown here if Charlotte beats Becky clean would be glorious and fun to see, so I am torn


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

We better see a restaurant brawl


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Brie has alot of nerve showing her face on national television again after her performance on Raw.

And is Bryan and Brie going to dinner in their ring gear or what? I can't stand it when they show wrestlers leaving the arena in their gear, it looks so dumb. You have locker rooms for a reason.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Who's that interviewer... She has nice looking body on her.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Joe supposedly going to AJ's barbecue.
Bryan and Brie off to the restaurant.

This episode gonna be full of food fights.


----------



## dreammaster (Aug 19, 2004)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Brie going after Zelina for no reason legit annoyed me lol, not to mention that she botched again and actually connected with the knee.


that was payback for last week when zelina attack brie


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

A lot of reports say Vince loves Almas, but they want him to main event as a face. Though some reports say he'll remain heel. 

The fact that he's in the ring with A-level superstars so soon from call up is a good look, even though he loses.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Who's that interviewer... She has nice looking body on her.


Kayla Braxton, NXT announcer replacing Dasha while she is injured


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Becky looks sexy af


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Becky's annoyed deep voice is oddly attractive.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Becky is more over than ever, but of course, she's the heel in this feud :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Pre-Taped interviews.. WTF? Why not have this in the ring live? It Smackdown LIVE after all..


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Once again how is Becky the heel :ha


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I really hope the Becky and Charlotte match will be in the cell!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Becky with that zero f*cks given look! :mark:


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Becky chants again


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Fuck off Charlotte you hypocrite


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Don't care about Charlotte vs Becky.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

man, how is becky the heel still? the crowd hates charlotte


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh shut up Charlotte she didn't want you to stick ur nose in the match in the first place, she keeps throwing that dumb line out there every week "What did she want me to do lay down?" as if its some clever brilliant logic. No her issue is you having to come back and inject urself into the match in the first place.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

"Screw You." :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Give Becky a talk show where she just sounds annoyed.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Brie should have trained a bit more before coming back. 

like, a lot more :uhoh


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Himiko said:


> I really hope the Becky and Charlotte match will be in the cell!


I will be extremely disappointed if it isn't


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Looks like they're still keeping Becky heel and Charlotte face. :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

NotGuilty said:


> Brie should have trained a bit more before coming back.
> 
> like, a lot more :uhoh


She's below Enzo levels of in ring talent..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Becky's accent in full force tonight, I only understood half the things she said


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Becky looking yummy :book


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

I wonder which one of the Iconics will be going over Naomi tonight


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

wkc_23 said:


> How does losing to Bryan make you a jobber? Assuming if the roles were reversed, you'd refer as Bryan as a jobber.


He’s not won much since being on the main roster


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That was a very well done interview. Both women had some good lines.

And as much people like Becky over Charlotte, Charlotte's not saying anything wrong. And as much as people don't want to boo Becky, she is very good at being a bad bitch.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

They just love showing Naomi's entrance don't they...Jesus wept...


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

This Smackdown has been pretty abysmal. RAW was way better this week.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

ok Charlotte eats Becky! wooo!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why do they have to announce its a womens division match whenever women wrestle? Why don't they announce "The following match is a mens division match" for the men while they're at it?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

As always, nervous whenever the Iiconics have a segment


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Why do they have to announce its a womens division match whenever women wrestle? Why don't they announce "The following match is a mens division match" for the men while they're at it?


To remind people it's a good time for a piss break.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LOL at putting the interview backstage to cut down on a bad reaction for Charlotte.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Very good interview with Charlotte/Becky, I think they handled both very well with the material they gave them and they both did a great job.

Really looking forward to this match, I do worry that it has not been confirmed that it will be inside the cell.

I seriously hope they don't end up giving the cell match to Ronda/Alexa instead.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh no...


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Peyton looking a little heavy


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

That ad will probably be the only time we see Asuka tonight :mj2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Peyton wens3


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> I will be extremely disappointed if it isn't




They didn’t mention it during their segment, I hope that doesn’t mean it won’t be. 

There are usually 3 HIAC matches for this PPV aren’t there? What will be the 3rd if not Becky and Charlotte? 

Just checked, 2016 had 3 HIAC matches but last year only had one


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

If Asuka doesn't come out and destroy these people, this is a total waste of time. Fuck off.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God can these two come out just once and have a match without cutting a bad cringey promo mid entrance?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugh... This is fucking awful...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Iconics are so cringey


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

omg that face by Billie was super cringe...beyond bad


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Their voices are starting to get on my nerves


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Who script this shit?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

These two are cringeworthy fpalm


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Tell Naomi to stop looking so sad. This is making me sad.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

SmackDown has sucked so far.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

"How important it is to build momentum....."

Yep, probably a pure 50/50 bullshit filler.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Billie Kay's voice is like nails on a chalkboard. Awful.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Can Billie change her ring gear? DAMN


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Man Becky is so fucking good.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Why do they keep insisting on having these screechy dying cats come out and screech out awful promos?


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Stop giving the IIconics mics


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

And cue Asuka.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Looks like next time we’ll see Asuka is in the mixed match challenge...


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Xobeh said:


> Tell Naomi to stop looking so sad. This is making me sad.


I’d be sad too with this awful booking


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Peyton's legs are orange, ffs get some pantyhose that actually match ur skin color.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

It's so funny.. Peyton is better in ring but Billie always eat her when its comes to mic :cry


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Holy shit I forgot Asuka even existed. 

Sucks she's been turned into such a geek.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

these Ikonic bitches got absolutely no reaction


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wait never mind. :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Asuka coming for the save fpalm

I was hoping for Cameron.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The damn screeching...time to mute the audio.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Therapy said:


> She's below Enzo levels of in ring talent..


Why you lying


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

ok let Asuka help her :aj3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, as expected, Asuka killed the Iiconics.

Boy that match was short lol


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

I’m about to turn this off this show is trash


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Smackdown is so, so much better than RAW it's amazing.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Well, Asuka's back, to a good pop too.

Now we get to see a tag team match next week and Asuka a part of this dumb, meaningless feud. :trolldog

Watch the Iconics pick up a win next week too. Asuka more than likely won't be pinned, but still. 50/50! :trolldog


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

WHEW! Asuka's new wig! Damn she looks fresh :cry


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

They acting like Jeff can still do 90% of this shit...


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

That Orton and Hardy match will be insane they’ve been having the feud of the year. I expect a Swanton off the cell


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This match could steal the show at HIAC


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It is absolutely scandalous how much they’ve ruined Asuka. From a 2 and a half year undefeated streak.... to this.... horrific.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I hate that I give no fucks about Hardy vs Orton


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

SD trash like usual.

Hate to say it but I really think they need 3 hours to get in good matches and backstage stuff it feels so rushed.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I see Asuka


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Xobeh said:


> Smackdown is so, so much better than RAW it's amazing.


What show are you watching? RAW clearly has put this week’s show to shame


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh fuck off with this “he tried to erase my identity” crap! He wiped off half your facepaint Jeff!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

The hardy promo package was lit


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So is the Styles/Joe segment main eventing then?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Great video package with Hardy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> these Ikonic bitches got absolutely no reaction


They got a little reaction when they came out, and they got go away heat when they were doing their promo, so "no reaction" it's not exactly accurate, just not the good kind of reaction :lol


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Himiko said:


> Oh fuck off with this “he tried to erase my identity” crap! He wiped off your facepaint Jeff!


It's what the paint means to Jeff man. It's spiritual. Ya don't wear it so ya don't understand.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Himiko said:


> Oh fuck off with this “he tried to erase my identity” crap! He wiped off half your facepaint Jeff!


As he said it in a promo where he's not wearing face paint..


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

These new guys should learn how to make a feud interesting. They should study Orton and Hardy.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Himiko said:


> It is absolutely scandalous how much they’ve ruined Asuka. From a 2 and a half year undefeated streak.... to this.... horrific.


She wasn't ruined. She was defined by the Streak.


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

The Iconics are horrible. No Iconics fan better ever criticize any of the other girls on the roster.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> What show are you watching? RAW clearly has put this week’s show to shame


:lol

Both have been shit, Raw was a load of random bollocks.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> So is the Styles/Joe segment main eventing then?


The triple threat most likely


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> The triple threat most likely


Ah, right had forgotten about it.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

At least Paige looks like she's actually doing something on the phone backstage. Kurt is always just staring at it like it's some kind of extraterrestrial equipment.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037140631003455488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037141255338176512


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WWE didn't screw Asuka...well actually they did.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why are there so many women from last years tournament in the MYC again? Is the female talent on the indy scene that hard to find?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Miz laying some truth bombs


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Truth stay's having me rolling :HA


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

MYC tomorrow night bitches. Io, Rhea, Toni, etc.

Bring it on.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

:duck

Meanwhile AJ cant main event Smackdown when hes the world champion


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Truth and Miz :lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Truth is funny


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That mark on Joe's head actually goes well with him because of his intense characteristics.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It seems like WWE are actually going out of their way to not have the WWE champion main event any Smackdown ever


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Joey


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

"Telling her stories about her Uncle Joe."

Well, this just got awkward.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WTF? Are WWE really backing out of the home invasion angle? That was so promising..


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Why can't they book Joe fighting AJ at his house


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

SO uh, Joe, are you after the title or after his wife?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

this crowd sucks balls


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

TD Stinger said:


> MYC tomorrow night bitches. Io, Rhea, Toni, etc.
> 
> Bring it on.


Can't wait.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

No Joe wont come to ur house Wendy, cause WWE isn't that creative or fun anymore, of course he had to say that line cause WWE don't wanna tease it since they have no intention of doing it.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They toned down on the fake tan for Joe this week


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> MYC tomorrow night bitches. Io, Rhea, Toni, etc.
> 
> Bring it on.


Rooting for Rhea and Toni!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

AJ goes home to protect his family when he thinks Joe will be there. When AJ comes back to SD Next week, then Joe will be at AJ's house. So predictable.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Here we go. A good brawl is what this feud needed.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Joe’s promos are starting to get really repetitive in this storyline - “OH WENNNDDDYYYYY, I’m gonna take your husbands title and send him home/keep my promise, Annie your daddy’s gonna go night night”


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Wheres the roster and the police 

:duck


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ref bump!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This segment better than anything on RAW last night.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Does anyone really care about this feud? I don’t


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Good stuff.

Now, give it fucking Hell in a Cell.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Can Kurt/Baron take some advice about how to stop brawls for Baby Girl?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Joe vs. AJ deserves the cell.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good segment and Cell worthy.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They turning Carmella face?


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Is this a Carmella face turn?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

:lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> Now, give it fucking Hell in a Cell.


I am worried that they will end up giving the cell to Ronda/Alexa because they didn't announce Charlotte/Becky would be in the cell.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

:bjpenn that Styles/Joe segment was decent, no barbecue's thrown though


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol.. Murdered by words from R-Truth.. Time to quit after that..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dillinger's so irrelevant and pathetic he has to be the sidekick to the even more irrelevant and pathetic R Truth.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Yeah they might be a pretty funny team for the MMC :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

When Truth is the best part of SD :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

R-Truth :lol


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Purge show looks awful


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

AJ/Joe segment was fucking great. Storyline of the year. AJ was amazing tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AJ and the Joe segment didn't main event when R-Truth is :HA :HA


But I guess it makes sense cause that pretty much solidify's that Bryan is coming back.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

They turned the best babyface in the division heel so they had to turn someone babyface right?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I am worried that they will end up giving the cell to Ronda/Alexa because they didn't announce Charlotte/Becky would be in the cell.




They won’t do that. The Ronda/Alexa match can’t possibly go longer than 5 minutes


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well, Charlotte/Becky is done for tonight so I'm done with the show now.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Looks like Mella is face again. If she keeps her cocky swag, I'm down.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I would really enjoy an R-Truth/Carmella team up like a Zelina Vega/Almas or Rusev/Lana.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Now that I think about it, if they turn Carmella face the IIconics finally have someone they can beat regularly :hmmm

But I am not sure it is a turn or just for the MMC.

That moment when you realize that the promoted main events for RAW and SD this week were Corbin/Balor (that got changed during the third hour) and Miz/Truth :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Carmella turning face out of nowhere? :shrug I'm not convinced this is anything more than an ad hoc thing. She doesn't work as a face at all. Also they're clearly promoting the Mixed Match Challenge here.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Am I the only one who has zero interest in this Hardy Orton feud?!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mella is Truth.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Jedah said:


> Carmella turning face out of nowhere? :shrug I'm not convinced this is anything more than an ad hoc thing. She doesn't work as a face at all. Also they're clearly promoting the Mixed Match Challenge here.


Doesn't work as a face? Sir, I direct you to NXT.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Jedah said:


> Carmella turning face out of nowhere? :shrug I'm not convinced this is anything more than an ad hoc thing. She doesn't work as a face at all. Also they're clearly promoting the Mixed Match Challenge here.


Yeah it's definitely just temporary, at least I hope :lol

Just for the MMC, they had heels and babyfaces teaming in it last year.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Both Hardy/Jeff promos were bloody fantastic.

Pretty good show tonight tbh.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

If WWE turn Mella face.. they are pretty dumb. Bc Smackdown gonna have IIconics and Mandy&Sonya as a bad guys? Becky is a tweener so they lost the best heel on SD? lol


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Aiden English is gold.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Sanity have been the quickest NxT talent main roster burial so far


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Did Sanity even give a promo since they debut on SD ?


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Kane is backstage and lacing his boots.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Hardy and Orton is the only interesting feud on SmackDown


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

BrieMode said:


> If WWE turn Mella face.. they are pretty dumb. Bc Smackdown gonna have IIconics and Mandy&Sonya as a bad guys? *Becky is a tweener* so they lost the best heel on SD? lol


Do we really know for sure?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Himiko said:


> Sanity have been the quickest NxT talent main roster burial so far


The Iiconics and No Way Jose beat them in that regard


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Himiko said:


> Sanity have been the quickest NxT talent main roster burial so far


They were garbage even in NXT, it was clear they would be buried when brought up.. Riding the coattails of Eric Young who was nothing but TNAs retarded version of Hacksaw Jim Duggan.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Himiko said:


> Sanity have been the quickest NxT talent main roster burial so far


No you mean the Authors of Pain.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> The Iiconics and No Way Jose beat them in that regard


SAnity have a ton of potential though. Did anyone really see a bright future for No Way Jose on the main roster :lol

I'd throw Tye in there too, but he at least got a mid card title shot.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg lol wtf is Killian Dain wearing? He looks fucking ridiculous.

What was so wrong with this look exactly?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I usually only watch SD in clips on YouTube, but I turned it on and thought that was Bray Wyatt.

:heston


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Sanity are so fucking boring.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Rick Sanchez said:


> I usually only watch SD in clips on YouTube, but I turned it on and thought that was Bray Wyatt.
> 
> :heston


It looks like he raided Kurt Angles wardrobe from wrestling past and paid a seamstress to enlarge it..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Smackdown has been pretty god so far, just not up to last week's standard. Almas/Bryan was good again with the potential to be damn good. The Hardy/Orton promo package was good. Joe/AJ needed more and got more physicality and helped build more for the ppv. Truth is hilarious. So far, this show has easily cleared the RAW bar.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Omg lol wtf is Killian Dain wearing? He looks fucking ridiculous.
> 
> What was so wrong with this look exactly?


Vince's pet beaver probably objects.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> The Iiconics and No Way Jose beat them in that regard




Sanity have won ONE match since debuting, if I remember correctly, and no proper feud/storyline yet. No Way Jose and the IIconics at least have had feuds and have won a few matches


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Himiko said:


> Sanity have been the quickest NxT talent main roster burial so far


Nah that's still Ascension.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This thread is deadsville, just like this show.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Eric Young trying that TNA rollup shit...


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

:rusevyes


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sanity :buried


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God can The Bar break up already? I wanna see Cesaro get another shot at a singles run, feels like he's been connected at the hip to Sheamus for the last 3 years.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Aiden English’s skin is like zombie shade of white


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WWE using a black person as a charity figure head? Vince isn't racist anymore?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My money is on The Bar.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

They've broken SAnity down to nothing. Hopefully they'll build them back up when they bring up Nikki.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

R Truth... is main eventing.... in a throwaway match..... over the WWE champion :sodone


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't get why Sanity has been buried this fast, they have a cool unique entrance, unique gimmick, EY is great on the mic, its like they didn't even try with them. What is it cause they don't have a catch phrase all those sheep can chant? Rusev and English are trash as a team, only together because of a fucking catch phrase.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Himiko said:


> R Truth... is main eventing.... in a throwaway match..... over the WWE champion :sodone


:maury


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Himiko said:


> Sanity have won ONE match since debuting, if I remember correctly, and no proper feud/storyline yet. No Way Jose and the IIconics at least have had feuds and have won a few matches


Up until the Meltzer stuff a month the IIconics also had won 1 match on the main roster between the 2 of them (now they are on 3), and they have been on the main roster for at least 2 more months than Sanity. Just right now they have been given a storyline, which probably is just because of the Australia/Evolution shows, then back to catering/jobbing.

And Jose only has 1 win on the main roster I think, I don't watch Main Event


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

There's no reason why the AJ and Joe segment shouldn't have gone on last. None.

Why the fuck is Miz and R-Truth main eventing over the WWE Champion?

I'm not gonna shit on this show as it's been mostly good, but there are certain glaring things that need to be taken care of.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Mixed match challenge is back.. oh no


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jedah said:


> There's no reason why the AJ and Joe segment shouldn't have gone on last. None.
> 
> *Why the fuck is Miz and R-Truth main eventing over the WWE Champion?*
> 
> I'm not gonna shit on this show as it's been mostly good, but there are certain glaring things that need to be taken care of.


Gonna take a guess and say its cause of that retarded Mixed match Challenge shit, R Truth and Carmella will likely be a team in it so they wanna establish that. 

And they also try and push the Mixed match Challenge as some kind of big deal so of course they're gonna close the show pushing that dumb shit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CaR-Truth to win the Mixed Match Challenge. :mark


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Miz looks like a bad parody of a Naruto character.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I can't take Miz seriously in those stupid sunglasses :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Maryse is so fucking hot.. Just the right combo of thicc, and skinny....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jedah said:


> *Why the fuck is Miz and R-Truth main eventing over the WWE Champion?*


Miz might actually be the WWE champion come Mania against Bryan.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

CRICKETS YES.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Miz, Brie is the one trying to suicide dive. Not Daniel's fault


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Carmella :mark:


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

Poor Carmela


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

So Carmella is a face now..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Carmella is def a face.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok, the IIconics got a better reaction than Carmella. I think they are putting Truth with her just to get a reaction :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

R-Truth and Carmella coming to Blacked.Com soon.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does this company actually think its a good idea to put Brie Bella in a ppv match? Surely after that debacle on Raw this match should have been called off.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

'Mella can fucking move in heels.
Someone get her training Mickie how to walk.


----------



## Blissfit85 (Jun 29, 2018)

This is embarrassing.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jedah said:


> CRICKETS YES.


C-R-I-C-K-E-T-S, yes! :grin2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alright_Mate said:


> R-Truth and Carmella coming to Blacked.Com soon.


Dana quit last night, so it was time for some new blood.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Most epic face turn of all time?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Most epic face turn of all time?


Yeah definitely, just randomly standing around backstage and randomly insults a heel then comes out 5 minutes later doing a face entrance. 

Thats about how WWE books the womens division, no fucks at all given for face or heel turns, any of them can turn on a dime without rhyme or reason. "Eh they're just women no one will care if any of this makes sense".


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

im expecting truth to win via daniel bryan distraction


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Gonna take a guess and say its cause of that retarded Mixed match Challenge shit, R Truth and Carmella will likely be a team in it so they wanna establish that.
> 
> And they also try and push the Mixed match Challenge as some kind of big deal so of course they're gonna close the show pushing that dumb shit.


Mixed Match Challenge is awesome. Team LittleBig is gonna win though!


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

has miz ever hit the kick to the head on the it kicks lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lmao, that didn't even touch him.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah definitely, just randomly standing around backstage and randomly insults a heel then comes out 5 minutes later doing a face entrance.
> 
> Thats about how WWE books the womens division, no fucks at all given for face or heel turns, any of them can turn on a dime without rhyme or reason. "Eh they're just women no one will care if any of this makes sense".


That's how WWE books everyone. Kevin Owens just helped Braun Strowman after being tortured by him for months.

100% it's just for the Mixed Match Challenge, or even just for tonight. They have no problem teaming babyfaces with heels for that.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Whoanma said:


> C-R-I-C-K-E-T-S, yes! :grin2:


Uh no.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

R-Truth winning a match against the Miz.. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how the face announcers suddenly like Carmella 5 seconds after her face turn "I would thoroughly enjoy a reality show with Carmella in it!" even though they couldn't stand her a week ago.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

R-Truth main event'd Smackdown and got a win. Never thought I'd see the day :lol


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

YOUR WINNER, R-TRUUUUUTH!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Zelina/Almas buried again


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This show has sucked to me. Complete garbage.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MOAR BRIE BELLA! :mark:


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

R Truth got a win in a Main Event in 2018

:beckylol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Good job Zelina. Protecting Brie from going full Brie mode.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Brie just botched that kick.

.....And of course, Almas is the sacrificial lamb TWICE tonight. fpalm

My God, get the Bellas off TV. I cannot wait until this virtue signaling PR stunt called Evolution is over with.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Alma's fucking buried...qow


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

EL IDOLO :buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Double yes locks? :nikki2

Bryan is not a man anymore..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

The booking on this show.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Terrible.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Raw and Smackdown flopped even harder than usual this week [emoji1304][emoji1304][emoji1304]


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Absolute shite ending. Way to bury Zelina and Almas at the expense of this botch machine. Only negative about Bryan's return for me so far is his annoying ass wife.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

That wasn't a bad show.
I forgot how fun Carmella is.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brie the dual brand star. roud


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

A show that very much failed to live up to its promise.

AJ/Joe was good. Charlotte/Becky was good. It was nice to see Asuka back on TV even though it was a meaningless angle.

Everything else? Either mediocre or poor.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Brie and Bryan held those Yes Locks on for a very awkwardly long amount of time.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, Brie is now more annoying than Nikki :lol At least I only have to put up with Nikki on one show lol.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

That double yes lock was sort of weak. Even crowd wasn't feeling it with their struggle Yes chant.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Jedah said:


> Brie just botched that kick.
> 
> .....And of course, Almas is the sacrificial lamb TWICE tonight. fpalm
> 
> My God, get the Bellas off TV. I cannot wait until this virtue signaling PR stunt called Evolution is over with.


You are the most jaded cynical guy I've ever seen. Almas had this coming by attacking Bryan, it's common sense..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Much < last week but still > RaW. :bryanlol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how HBK was just shitting on wrestlers that retire then decide a few years later "Eh i think i'll go back on my word and wrestle again" right when Brie Bella decides to attempt to wrestle again after she retired.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> You are the most jaded cynical guy I've ever seen. Almas had this coming by attacking Bryan, it's common sense..


Sacrificing one of the absolute best guys in the company for this absolutely useless "legend."

Yes, there's a reason to be cynical about that.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Well, Brie is now more annoying than Nikki :lol At least I only have to put up with Nikki on one show lol.


Brie is just embarrassing.

I actually don't mind Nikki, she's by far the better Bella.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Almas :buried already.

Brie Bella is the worst thing on either WWE main roster. Her return has brought down Bryan's stock big time. And this show sucked.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why is Almas stuck in this mess and not, I don't know, feuding Nakamura who seems to be doing nothing at the moment?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The only highlights of the show were seeing my girl (even though I am hating these 1 minute matches) and Truth, that's about it. I didn't enjoyed the Charlotte/Becky promo as much, it was decent though, but I felt Becky's accent was stronger than usual and didn't undertood parts of what she said. ANd Almas and Sanity getting :buried sucked


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Jedah said:


> Sacrificing one of the absolute best guys in the company for this absolutely useless "legend."
> 
> Yes, there's a reason to be cynical about that.


Bryan is a legend.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I hate to say it but I have no hope for any one of Gargano/Ciampa/Black/Cole/Velveteen and even Aleister on the main roster.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Brie can kindly fuck off after Evolution, if she stays with Bryan beyond October then god help us. Did she fuck up Maryse's eye during that last segment? Certainly seemed that way.

The episode had it's moments but the majority felt lacklustre, the AJ/Joe stuff was the best of the lot, good to see Rusev & English win and R-Truth was the MVP of the episode.

At least Smackdown shows continuity, unlike Raw which has been full of random crap.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alright_Mate said:


> Brie can kindly fuck off after Evolution, if she stays with Bryan beyond October then god help us. Did she fuck up Maryse's eye during that last segment? Certainly seemed that way.
> 
> The episode had it's moments but the majority felt lacklustre, the AJ/Joe stuff was the best of the lot, good to see Rusev & English win and R-Truth was the MVP of the episode.
> 
> At least Smackdown shows continuity, unlike Raw which has been full of random crap.


Pretty sure the spouse nonsense will be over after Hell.

You are right. Smackdown was lacking a bit this week but didn't kill my brain cells like the utter crapfest that was RAW.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Mordecay said:


> The only highlights of the show were seeing my girl (even though I am hating these 1 minute matches) and Truth, that's about it. I didn't enjoyed the Charlotte/Becky promo as much, it was decent though, *but I felt Becky's accent was stronger than usual and didn't undertood parts of what she said.* ANd Almas and Sanity getting :buried sucked


I understood what she was saying


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> I hate to say it but I have no hope for any one of Gargano/Ciampa/Black/Cole/Velveteen and even Aleister on the main roster.


I do. On Smackdown only.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its Almas i couldn't understand, dudes got terrible English, sounds like he's trying to talk with a mouth full of peanut butter or something. They need to get that dude some English lessons pronto cause he's gonna fail so hard if Zelina gets taken away from him at some point.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I understood what she was saying


English is not my first language and I've learnt it by myself, so whenever someone with a strong accent starts to talk too fast or too low I barely understand him/her., it's not just Becky. I understood Becky fine the past 2 weeks, but she seemed like she was rushing at points in her promo, those were the moments I didn't understood her


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Did Brie stiff the shit out of that knee strike on Vega? 

Also I cannot enjoy Bryan matches anymore. Everytime he takes a bump at or around his head/neck I wince and worry.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Admittedly, I had a hard time hearing some of what Becky was saying. It wasn't as clear and loud as Charlottes voice. With that said, the crowd was still behind Becky.

The main thing that I really liked tonight was Carmella and R-Truth. Especially R-Truth. That guy is great in his current role. Hopefully they keep this going after the MMC.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Given the show's ending, I foresee a mixed tag match with Brie and Bryan vs. Zelina y Almas with the ;latter winning most likely due to Mizterference. Anxiously awaiting the end of the spouse angle.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Can they just give R-Truth a U.S. title shot? The guy has been hitting out of the park, Nakamura has done fuck all and there's really no contenders for him at the moment, since everyone else is feuding.

I still say Smackdown continues to surpass Raw. At least I can sit through the majority of it with little to no channel changing moments.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> *Can they just give R-Truth a U.S. title shot?* The guy has been hitting out of the park, Nakamura has done fuck all and there's really no contenders for him at the moment, since everyone else is feuding.


That's what the fans want, so probably won't get it :serious::crying:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Loved the AJ/Joe segment, Joe is just fantastic on the mic and can make 99% of things work.

There's a week to go. I can see Joe going to his house next week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ace said:


> Loved the AJ/Joe segment, there's a week to go. I can see Joe going his house next week.



There better be. All the signs are pointing to it and there will be a letdown if they fail to pull the trigger.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> There better be. All the signs are pointing to it and there will be a letdown if they fail to pull the trigger.


 I really want to see an home invasion, sick of them being lazy and using the same setting.

That visual Joe gave of AJ waiting for him with a bat and checking both doors was awesome :mark

Ugh, AJ vs Braun might actually happen on MMC.

The finals look set to be AJ and Charlotte vs Braun and Alexa, would have preferred AJ teamed with Becky =\


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Proxy said:


> Hate that Almas had to be a sacrificial lamb for this feud. Really disappointed, where does he go from here? Hopefully he ends up in the U.S. title picture after HIAC.


well, wins and losses don't matter. So, I'm holding Road Dogg to that with Andrade, when his time comes he should be the top guy of the show. Too good not to be.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ace said:


> I really want to see an home invasion, sick of them being lazy and using the same setting.
> 
> That visual Joe gave of AJ waiting for him with a bat and checking both doors was awesome :mark



I want Joe to destroy AJ with the kiddie pool.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ is getting old :mj2

That last spot was asking for a tope con cilo but his back is done :mj2











Man he was awesome to watch when he was younger, but father time waits for no one.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Did they just stealth face turn Carmella:rockwut


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

tommo010 said:


> Did they just stealth face turn Carmella:rockwut


I think at least for the MMC and why keep her heel? Dont think she will have anything to do with the title anymore and she has natural charisma, so face fits her better I guess.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

fabi1982 said:


> I think at least for the MMC and why keep her heel? Dont think she will have anything to do with the title anymore and she has natural charisma, so face fits her better I guess.


I'm all for character changes and tweeks for performers but at least have some story behind the change this was just so random.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Liked the Charlotte Becky segment..but would've liked a backstage brawl to show its personal between them..I mean she has attacked Charlotte from behind for two straight weeks..and al they can think about is to find a way to prevent Charlotte from getting booed  ..


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

tommo010 said:


> I'm all for character changes and tweeks for performers but at least have some story behind the change this was just so random.


I agree, it was kind of random, but it was more like she was heel in that segment and then Truth told her what Maryse said and she gets furious on Maryse and then was "on Truth side". But yes, could have been a little more of a story around.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Is there a new law in the USA that doesn't allow AJ to mainevent any fucking show?


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Another banner night for the NXT call ups then?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

I wish they'd have Styles and Joe compete in matches more. All they do is talk, a little fighting between them and not get much time. At least have Joe actually go to his house. I doubt they'll do it the last week before the ppv, when last night could have been perfect and THEN have the brawl on the go home show.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

If I recall almas didn't have that good start in nxt a difference of sanity, I still got hope for him and maybe he finally get to fight nakamura soon.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

When was the last time Styles main evented SD?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> When was the last time Styles main evented SD?


The go home show to SummerSlam.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Rankles75 said:


> Another banner night for the NXT call ups then?


IIconics: Pinned and destroyed

Sanity: Pinned

Andrade and Zelina: Pinned, then destroyed on the main event

Yeah, I would say it was a good night for this year's call ups :crying:


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> You are the most jaded cynical guy I've ever seen. Almas had this coming by attacking Bryan, it's common sense..


Don't underestimate stupid


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Why is Almas stuck in this mess and not, I don't know, feuding Nakamura who seems to be doing nothing at the moment?


Since they are both heel, I assume they wouldn't do that, it would be better than what they are doing with both atm though, but wouldn't make any sense


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

So next week it will probably be Zelinalmas vs. Brye.


----------



## nsoifer (Sep 15, 2015)

Ace said:


> AJ is getting old :mj2
> 
> That last spot was asking for a tope con cilo but his back is done :mj2
> 
> ...


Sad but true. I really do miss the old AJ, but it is unrealistic to expect it and I am just glad he was able to change his style, preventing him from being a lesser version of himself.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

I will forever cherish R-Truth.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ace said:


> AJ is getting old :mj2
> 
> That last spot was asking for a tope con cilo but his back is done :mj2
> 
> ...


AJ's one of the few guys who stayed as good with age. Yeah, maybe he doesn't do the Spiral Tap, or the Flosbury Flop, or the Tope Con Hilo. But he's smart enough to know he either can't or shouldn't do them at this stage of his career.

And he's smartly added layers to his game like a subbmission game and a striking game to keep himself the level of performer he still is.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

JustAName said:


> Don't underestimate stupid


It was common sense..


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

R-Truth is always entertaining. He might be able to get Carmella a reaction, which is damn near impossible.

Bryan being in a feud with 2 mid carders isnt helping him any, but hopefully the Almas thing is over or will be next week. The Miz feud would be nice if it ended at HIAC with Bryan makin Miz tap, but sadly they'll probably just have Brie beat Maryse or the other way around.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

This was last night during Samoa Joe promo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They deserve that for the garbage people they push and the product they put out.

How that's not a sign for them is beyond me. Also, when people say "well, if you don't like the product, then stop paying for it", clearly, a shitload of people are doing that, and it's not making any difference, so you might as well just go.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Empty sections are seemingly a regular occurrence now and is not something that really should be surprising. Esp on the weekly shows.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Holy crap, that Smackdown was just so much fun!

If they keep this sort of must see television going then I'll be super jubilated. There were some odd decisions such as Carmella being a face all of a sudden, not sending the IIconics back to NXT, and R Truth being a genius all of a sudden to name a few. Nice to see R Truth get a huge victory that will hopefully propel him to being a regular main eventer.

9/10


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They deserve that for the garbage people they push and the product they put out.
> 
> How that's not a sign for them is beyond me. Also, when people say "well, if you don't like the product, then stop paying for it", clearly, a shitload of people are doing that, and it's not making any difference, so you might as well just go.


Well around the same time last year, a Mr. Road Dogg said that September is a month of low attendances usually... So i assume wwe do indeed think their product is good or they dont care what fans think.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

shadows123 said:


> Well around the same time last year, a Mr. Road Dogg said that September is a month of low attendances usually... So i assume wwe do indeed think their product is good *or they dont care what fans think*.


Bingo.

September isn't a low month for anything. These tarps have been plastered over entire sections for years, and they don't have to be. If Triple H and the NXT writers were booking the main roster with no oversight from Vince and Kevin Dunn, and they were booking with the common sense, pro wrestling logic that they book NXT with, and not continuing to re-tread what the main roster does, we'd have full arenas in 6 months. 

There's an old story in the business that I don't remember where it came from, but basically, they were running a show against several other big events, and they drew shitty, and they asked the promoter what happened, and he said something like "I could blame this and this and this, but at the end of the day, we just put on a card people didn't want to see".

All this low month bullshit comes up all the time in movies. There's a low month in popularity, because that's when the studios dump all the crap. It has nothing to do with people not wanting to go. Studios have now taken note of this and said "Hey, there's a lot of money to be made in these months", so what do they do? They release a good product like Deadpool or Black Panther in February, which is supposedly a dead month, and people come out in droves to see the good product.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

TV deals mean WWE doesn't have to care about attendance anymore. They're making bank either way.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bingo.
> 
> September isn't a low month for anything. These tarps have been plastered over entire sections for years, and they don't have to be. If Triple H and the NXT writers were booking the main roster with no oversight from Vince and Kevin Dunn, and they were booking with the common sense, pro wrestling logic that they book NXT with, and not continuing to re-tread what the main roster does, we'd have full arenas in 6 months.
> 
> ...


I am not sure handing Triple H the reigns would change much.. Atleast i am a bit skeptical.. Sure he has done well with NXT but thats a small niche which still makes a loss... But producing Raw and Smackdown is a whole different thing.. Plus if Vince is out of the way, I am guessing Triple H's buddies (the ones who only care about only putting themselves over or do not possess much booking talent but would be in creative) will be back at prominent positions in creative or burying current in ring talents.... Again, I am just speculating. It could go the other way.. But with Steph back in creative, no thank you..Her previous run there was lets put it mildly not so memorable 

The other point about the low month, totally agree. Its just an excuse for putting out a shitty product....Poor Attendance = Low month, Bad smackdown booking = not my fault, Vince reviews my work. This are some of Road Dogg's excuses which he has come up in the past. So i would just take it with a pinch of salt.


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

shadows123 said:


> I am not sure handing Triple H the reigns would change much.. Atleast i am a bit skeptical.. Sure he has done well with NXT but thats a small niche which still makes a loss... But producing Raw and Smackdown is a whole different thing.. Plus if Vince is out of the way, I am guessing Triple H's buddies (the ones who only care about only putting themselves over or do not possess much booking talent but would be in creative) will be back at prominent positions in creative or burying current in ring talents.... Again, I am just speculating. It could go the other way.. But with Steph back in creative, no thank you..Her previous run there was lets put it mildly not so memorable


I think you're conflating two different versions of Triple H: the wrestler and the executive. As a wrestler, he was very interested in putting himself and his friends over. Now, however, as an executive, he seems more aware of the broader business context, less in inflating his ego. As seen in NXT, he's done a fantastic job in building up wrestlers - which is why so many call-ups seem ruined, as that is not continued. I think he's grown into the role, and when (or if) he acquires the reigns, I presume things will travel in a better trajectory.



Bryan Jericho said:


> Bryan being in a feud with 2 mid carders isnt helping him any, but hopefully the Almas thing is over or will be next week. The Miz feud would be nice if it ended at HIAC with Bryan makin Miz tap, but sadly they'll probably just have Brie beat Maryse or the other way around.


I've actually been enjoying the Bryan-Almas mini-feud. It's benefiting Almas, who is a potential star! I don't exactly see how it's harming Bryan too?


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> It was common sense..


Common sense isn't common...


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Showstopper said:


> This thread is deadsville, just like this show.





M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> This was last night during Samoa Joe promo


Yeah, it was a sleepy show. Several things happened that seem like they should have mattered, yet they largely felt underwhelming.

I wasn't big on the split screen womens thing. The idea is okay I guess. But it just came off as flat to me. 

Almas needs to not talk at all. I don't really need to hear Jeff Hardy at this point either.

Unlike almost the whole rest of the show, ( save the AJ attack which I did like ) The Truth/Carmella stuff was fun. It doesn't say much when the highlight of a program in 2018 involves them though.

Ah well at least Rusev Day won. The Bar vs them could be interesting.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> This was last night during Samoa Joe promo


HOLY SHIT.

:trips8


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Let me see, R-Truth main evented Smackdown while the not allow AJ Styles to main event curse continues. Poor guy cant catch a break. His segment with Samoa Joe was fine though. I think adding Brie Bella to this feud with Bryan is hurting his stock and his reactions. Can't wait for this to be over with and for the Evolution PPV as well. 

Looks like Naomi is getting paird up with Asuka because the Evolution PPV is in Australia which is the Iconics are from. Makes sense. I didn't mind the rest of the show. At least Smackdown doesn't kill my brain cells compared to watching RAW. Two hours is more tolerable than three.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

shadows123 said:


> I am not sure handing Triple H the reigns would change much.. Atleast i am a bit skeptical.. Sure he has done well with NXT but thats a small niche which still makes a loss... But producing Raw and Smackdown is a whole different thing.. Plus if Vince is out of the way, I am guessing Triple H's buddies (the ones who only care about only putting themselves over or do not possess much booking talent but would be in creative) will be back at prominent positions in creative or burying current in ring talents.... Again, I am just speculating. It could go the other way.. But with Steph back in creative, no thank you..Her previous run there was lets put it mildly not so memorable


Developmental always makes a loss, in every company. It's designed to. You take a hit creating a developmental product, because all this production money is going into something that isn't high profile enough to see returns, but, you're making more than you're losing in the long term by building up stars for the future. 

Producing Raw and SmackDown takes more time, but there's nothing in NXT that can't be translated to the main roster. And the reason I know that is because they USED TO DO IT. Logic, continuity, proper build up, the best talent being on top, etc, these are all things that used to exist in wrestling for 100 years until Vince Russo came along and just blew up the business, and then Vince McMahon got a monopoly and never had to try again and that was it for pro wrestling.

I don't care what your opinion is of Stephanie, who isn't even part of creative right now and probably won't meddle much in it after Vince dies because she'll be happy to trust her husband, it doesn't matter what you think of Triple H's team. There's no way, do you understand me? *THERE'S NO WAY* that the WWE product under Triple H, Stephanie, Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, whoever, I don't care, and by the way, one of those names ISN'T Kevin Dunn, which is crucial.....there's no way it's worse than it is now. Vince has ruined EVERYTHING. There is not one performer on this roster outside of Ronda Rousey who is booked well. Not ONE. Everybody has something wrong with them. They're either pushed far beyond how over they are, buried, in the wrong face/heel dynamic, something. The fucking scripted promos, the cult language, the booking, the burial of NXT wrestlers, which wouldn't happen with Triple H in charge, because that's his own legacy being flushed down the toilet, fighting the fans on every issue and never giving them what they want, everything about WWE today is wrong.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Developmental always makes a loss, in every company. It's designed to. You take a hit creating a developmental product, because all this production money is going into something that isn't high profile enough to see returns, but, you're making more than you're losing in the long term by building up stars for the future.
> 
> Producing Raw and SmackDown takes more time, but there's nothing in NXT that can't be translated to the main roster. And the reason I know that is because they USED TO DO IT. Logic, continuity, proper build up, the best talent being on top, etc, these are all things that used to exist in wrestling for 100 years until Vince Russo came along and just blew up the business, and then Vince McMahon got a monopoly and never had to try again and that was it for pro wrestling.
> 
> I don't care what your opinion is of Stephanie, who isn't even part of creative right now and probably won't meddle much in it after Vince dies because she'll be happy to trust her husband, it doesn't matter what you think of Triple H's team. There's no way, do you understand me? *THERE'S NO WAY* that the WWE product under Triple H, Stephanie, Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, whoever, I don't care, and by the way, one of those names ISN'T Kevin Dunn, which is crucial.....there's no way it's worse than it is now. Vince has ruined EVERYTHING. There is not one performer on this roster outside of Ronda Rousey who is booked well. Not ONE. Everybody has something wrong with them. They're either pushed far beyond how over they are, buried, in the wrong face/heel dynamic, something. The fucking scripted promos, the cult language, the booking, the burial of NXT wrestlers, which wouldn't happen with Triple H in charge, because that's his own legacy being flushed down the toilet, fighting the fans on every issue and never giving them what they want, everything about WWE today is wrong.


Fair enough.. But i am still skeptical of Triple H to an extent.. For all the good work he does on NXT, there he is always inserting himself into major matches and what not..... Hell think of it...for a house show in Australia, there has been more build for Triple H vs Undertaker than for matches on regular PPV.. Do you feel there would`ve been any build if it was say Rusev vs Undertaker or KO vs Undertaker? ..I agree its Triple H vs Undertaker but its still a house show.... And while i agree Triple H IS a great wrestler, one of the best damn heels i`ve ever seen and probably better than most in the current locker room..but the man has over inflated his stock for long.

And, I do agree with your general premise that the entire booking of show these days require re-work starting from the promos, heel face dynamics etc..But re-work to what extent remains to be seen since wwe is a publicly traded company and with it comes margin pressures.. So unless you start making losses, tinkering may be looked down upon as its something disturbing a tried and tested formula... In short, while Vince can do what Vince pleases or so we feel..thats only true until the margins are good, which they currently are..Shareholders are making money, everyone is happy..So unless people stop watching, nothing much will change, maybe Triple H might put in some long matches here and there but the other dynamics may probably remain the same. People want change, Stop watching for a while and Stop buying merch.. That single thing may hurt their pockets more than stop watching. Personally though, I hope Triple H (or anyone for that matter) improves the product and make it must see for a change instead of the current Trending and pG and what ever bull shit they keep throwing out..


----------



## Littbarski (Aug 17, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bingo.
> 
> September isn't a low month for anything. These tarps have been plastered over entire sections for years, and they don't have to be. If Triple H and the NXT writers were booking the main roster with no oversight from Vince and Kevin Dunn, and they were booking with the common sense, pro wrestling logic that they book NXT with, and not continuing to re-tread what the main roster does, we'd have full arenas in 6 months.


September is when kids go back to school, football season starts and we enter playoff baseball season so obviously people have bigger priorities than fake wrestling. Fans themselves have been conditioned over decades that this period of the year doesn't matter in WWE so unless HHH is a miracle worker or gets someone to transcend the business like Austin in 98 or Hogan in 87 all the common sense booking in the world won't change much in September-November.

Middle of the week is a horrible night normally to put on a show and why UFC abandoned it. I remember UFC holding a show here in San Jose on a Wednesday night a few years back and Dana White downtown handing out free tickets because they couldn't get anyone to attend.

HHH himself struggled to sell War Games to the public let's not forget 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932282169812140032


----------

